# A Simple Question on Counterpoint



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

The note-to-note type, to be more specific.
One of the basic 'rules' is to avoid playing a 4th, with regard to the note you're on.
My question is, by "4th", do we mean the fourth note over the note we're on? (example: Any F, with respect to C?)
Or do we mean any note that is a fourth interval away from the note in question? (example: An F over C, and a G under C?)
Thanks.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

A 4th from the lower note to the higher


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

So, the second option?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, I think the second option. I think you're allowed an F and a C, say, if the C is a fifth above the F.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you all. :tiphat:


----------

